# Dwane Casey Named Wolves Head Coach



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well here it is. The AP reporting it.....

LINK 



> June 17, 2005
> CBS SportsLine.com wire reports
> 
> 
> ...



Thoughts? I am happy!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

It is also announced on timberwolves.com. So here is the link.

LINK 1 

It just says who what and when and where. Fans are welcome.... Too bad I can't go..... No ride.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Watching the press confrence on ESPNEWS.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

well...... I am waiting.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well I am listening to it on KFAN, the Sid Hartman show ended and so did the press confrence. They are going to try to get him to get on the new talk show... So I will be around.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Chad* Hartman, not Sid. :greatjob:


----------



## TWolvesGG2144 (Apr 2, 2005)

He is one of Sid's close personal friends....


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah oh well I don't listen unless something big is happening....


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

I just got back from vacation so this is the first time I have heard this. Good news IMO.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah, the guy seems like he will do a good job. He is huge on team unity and wants to sit down with a bunch of the players face to face. I wonder if he will coach our summer league team?


----------



## timberwolvefan (Jun 19, 2005)

I think he might just be our secret. obviously from last season you can tell there definetly are team connection problems. it seemed sometimes they just couldn't connect. Casey with his team unity goals could be very beneficial to us!


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

Now that we got Casey...anyone think we can get Ray Allen too??? :angel: 

Just wishful thinking.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well I know how much you want him on our team lol! Truly it is possible. I think a sign and trade for Wally could do it, if Allen truly wants out. I really think this team will be very "united" come playoff time.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

I think we'd have to give them more than wally to get ray. I'd bet they'd have better offers as well. The only thing I can think of is Wally and Hassell for Ray with a possible draft pick. Seattle doesn't need a pg...especially if they resign daniels so t-hud and cassell are out of the picture then. Then I don't know that they'd want wally either with rashard lewis at the sf. Then again, wally would fit in well to Seattle's style. They would be more interested in a pf or c. I still say there isn't much chance at all of Seattle doing this trade...they aren't stupid.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

kaniffmn said:


> The only thing I can think of is Wally and Hassell for Ray with a possible draft pick. QUOTE]
> 
> I mean:
> 
> ...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Honestly, it would be possible. Daniels is really as good as gone. A future first rounder wouldn't hurt to give up with hassell, or maybe Cassell since he is an expiring contract. I don't think they would be interested in another terrible long term contract...


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I'm not liking Casey as much anymore. From what I've heard him say, he wants to turn this team into a running team. That's a bit of a problem though, considering we're probably the last team in the entire league that would run. We just simply don't have the guys that can do that. I think that's why he likes Huddy so much, cus he's the only guy that can run.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The whole team won't be running though. I think he will add pieces that would make this team more athletic. Thats why a Ray Allen or Paul Pierce would help. Then you get a Willie Green or Murray. Ebi will really excel in that type of game. Hassell was also surprisingly good in transition last year. I could mean he is leaning towards bringing a guy like Swift in here? Maybe he wants to draft Warrick?

The reason we were a fast team is because of Cassell and the style of offense Flip ran. Cassell loved the half court game because, well he is deadly from mid-range. We were also always trying to post Garnett in the low block... Which is not really where he is best. He likes facing his defender up from that mid-range corner in that "triple-threat" position. He could just pull from there, drive or post. Also the pick- and- roll with Cassell was just deadly for them. 

The thing with Casey is that he wants this team to run because it will be generated from the defense. Good rotations from the defensive end will lead to steals and to the fast break. I would think we will see a lot of zone though... 

Honestly we can't really say we don't like him until we see him coach some games for us. The guy is obviously a better mind than us and I am sure he knows what he is doing. We could start criticisizing once we know what the final roster is, to see what he will use.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> The whole team won't be running though. I think he will add pieces that would make this team more athletic. Thats why a Ray Allen or Paul Pierce would help. Then you get a Willie Green or Murray. Ebi will really excel in that type of game. Hassell was also surprisingly good in transition last year. I could mean he is leaning towards bringing a guy like Swift in here? Maybe he wants to draft Warrick?


I'm basing most of what I say on hearing him on the radio this morning, talking about the style he wanted to play. Barreiro asked about wanting to run even though we don't have the guys to do it, yet Casey still sounded like he wants to run alot anyways, and didn't say we needed to make a bunch of changes to be able to do it. I guess we'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## timberwolvefan (Jun 19, 2005)

The whole team isn't a running team as far as that goes he shouldn't count on all of them becoming a running team over the summer. a few of the teamates yeah sure like hudson and some of the others ..but not the whole team thats just too much to ask for. But if he can transform this team into a winning team that is what matters.

-just my opinion


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well said. We know kg could be something in transition though. If you have the right point guard. Honestly though, a running game will sell more tickets too... And maybe it was Taylor's idea to make it a running team.


----------

